# Xikar Flash Single Flame - To buy or not to buy?



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in the market for a small single torch lighter. Wondering if anyone has the Xikar Flash Single Flame lighter.










The research I've done has come back pretty negative on this product. People saying it stops working after a few uses. Like everything Xikar, it comes with a lifetime warranty, but I'm wondering if I should save myself the headache and just look elsewhere.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I use the Colbri Talon personally. I grabbed quite a few cheap lighters initially, but have come to settle on that one so far. Lights every time, haven't had any issues with it and it has a decent sized tank. Until I grab a higher quality lighter in the future, it seems to so far work steady. I would like to get the soft flame Xikar at some point, but not in a hurry.

I won it on CBid for like $15, which is about half of the normal CI price listed of $30.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I did a review of mine as part of the Blackout gift pack.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s/332993-xikar-blackout-gift-pack-review.html
It's not bad. But, for a single flame, I tend to grab my Ronson before this one. I think today I'll use it to spread the love around. If you get a good price ($15-$20) it's a good buy because it is Xikar and that warranty is nice.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

I know it's been 3+ months since the OP, but I use my Xikar Flash more than once a day. I've had it since I starting smoking cigars (a few years). The only problems I've ever had is my own user error (lighting hookah coals and getting soot in the valve, using crappy fuel, not purging for refills when I first got it).


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I ordered one last night, will see how it works and update if i have any issues.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

You won't regret it, Metin. I just got back from a float trip. Dropped it in the water. Still works great.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had one for a couple of months.. love the size and have had no problems. use it at least a couple of times a day. I also have the Trezo and since getting the Flash it doesn't get out much. Now, my cigar edc is the Flash and Xikar 11mm punch.


----------

